# NW Schools?



## LX-88 (Mar 24, 2005)

I looking for schools in the NW (north of Callifornia, west and including Montana) that have decent theater programs. I have been looking at Southern Oregon (Ashland), Central Washington, and Linfield.

Does anyone have any experince with any of these schools?


----------



## LX-88 (Apr 2, 2005)

i love how no one reads this forum.... posting doesn't help...


----------



## Peter (Apr 2, 2005)

Ditto what I just said... read this forum (and all of them b/c I just go to the "posts since last visit" link that shows all posts on the entire website. I read them all.... however unfortunally I live quite a distance from _____ (the northwest) and have no idea what programs might be like in that area.... sorry :-(


----------

